# Fed the hogshead



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

It was a mixed success, I think. Snorkels of course dug right in while Rebel stood there for awhile, kind of confused - I haven't ever let him get around Snorkels' food and i think that's why he wasn't too sure.

First, it was a little too frozen I am thinking. Second, both dogs growled a little at the other although none of it sounded too serious. Still, I think I may give them their own head next time - I don't really expect Rebel to snap her head off but I probably shouldn't risk it. 

She was yanking the hogshead all over the yard. Then Rebel would yank it back. It was more of a tug of war than a shared eating experience. But, they both seemed to love it and Rebel was forced to use his canines way more than usual.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

sounds like a total success to me.  

looks like one, too.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I sure can't argue that they weren't both really into it! I got a lambshead when I bought the hogshead - I think I'll give them one each and then switch.

Something tells me i'm going to have these things for a long time before they get all the meat off.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

They are loving it! Yum! :becky:


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm glad you got the weather to do this in! Looks like the dogs are enjoying it fully!


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

How gruesomely exciting!
Stanley took ages to get the meat off and was fairly exhausted afterwards, but what a great workout for their jaws, neck and teeth!!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i don't think this is nearly as gruesome as sprocket's duck hunting....LOL

compared to that, this is fine dining.


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

I would let rebel have it for a while by himself, then switch to snorkels (btw I love that name). 

My dachshund mix is the dominant dog and he does resource guard. He also steals. If he is close to Dozer, Dozer won't eat. That head will take a while to work through. 

Thanks for sharing the pic. Where did you come across this head?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

I found it at a grocery store called Sack N Save for $10. It caters to the hispanic community, lots of tripe (of course not green) and other good organs, but those were not cheaper than other stores. And i have to bag it myself 

yes, i think I will give one a head of each. At first, Snorkels was doing the growling. And then as Rebel got into it, when Snorkels would get close to his nose he would growl. I couldn't tell which one of them was doing the guarding. I actually think they were both doing ok - Rebel often growls when touched but it's not really growling. but still, no sense taking chances when one dog is so much larger than the other. They've never had cross words before.


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

Okay first of all. ewwww a little bit. Second of all, totally cool. And third, way to go little Snorkels! Take that pig down! 
I don't know if any of my guys would share nicely and the likelihood of me getting 10 heads is slim to none. But I think it would be pretty neat to watch them go for it.
Damn, now I want a pig head.....


----------



## sozzle (May 18, 2011)

xellil said:


> I found it at a grocery store called Sack N Save for $10. It caters to the hispanic community, lots of tripe (of course not green) and other good organs, but those were not cheaper than other stores. And i have to bag it myself
> e.


That's a coincidence as we have a cut price supermarket chain here in NZ called 'Pak 'n' Save', it's the cheapest out of the four or so supermarkets operating here (yeah not enough competition, they are all owned by two mega companies) and they don't bag your groceries, you do it yourself. Great place and you save considerably. They do a great line in beef and lamb hearts and big tray of meaty bones for about NZ$6.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> Okay first of all. ewwww a little bit. Second of all, totally cool. And third, way to go little Snorkels! Take that pig down!
> I don't know if any of my guys would share nicely and the likelihood of me getting 10 heads is slim to none. But I think it would be pretty neat to watch them go for it.
> Damn, now I want a pig head.....


hey, they were doing pretty darn good on that frozen beef heart! The thing about the pig head is it still had the skin on it - Snorkels had to go for the decapitated area, she couldn't get through the tough skin with her lack of teeth.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

sozzle said:


> That's a coincidence as we have a cut price supermarket chain here in NZ called 'Pak 'n' Save', it's the cheapest out of the four or so supermarkets operating here (yeah not enough competition, they are all owned by two mega companies) and they don't bag your groceries, you do it yourself. Great place and you save considerably. They do a great line in beef and lamb hearts and big tray of meaty bones for about NZ$6.


Sounds very similar - I'm going to keep going back because I bet they have different meats at different times. But the tongue was $10 just like at Wal-Mart. If I'm not getting a price break I want them to bag it for me


----------



## Donna Little (May 31, 2011)

xellil said:


> hey, they were doing pretty darn good on that frozen beef heart! The thing about the pig head is it still had the skin on it - Snorkels had to go for the decapitated area, she couldn't get through the tough skin with her lack of teeth.


I think if I'd given them enough time to really chow into the heart there would've been some gnashing of teeth before it was over with. Toby is my worst. Don't even think about trying to share with him! He's certain he can eat 60 lbs of heart allll by himself thank you very much!


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

Donna Little said:


> Okay first of all. ewwww a little bit. Second of all, totally cool. And third, way to go little Snorkels! Take that pig down!
> I don't know if any of my guys would share nicely and the likelihood of me getting 10 heads is slim to none. But I think it would be pretty neat to watch them go for it.
> Damn, now I want a pig head.....


Donna, one head would feed all your pack LOL. I think if you had ten pigs heads in the backyard your neighbours would call the cops.

That's awesome and the dogs look great. Snorkles seems like a character! Does Rebel have color dilution alopecia?


----------



## Caty M (Aug 13, 2010)

sozzle said:


> That's a coincidence as we have a cut price supermarket chain here in NZ called 'Pak 'n' Save', it's the cheapest out of the four or so supermarkets operating here (yeah not enough competition, they are all owned by two mega companies) and they don't bag your groceries, you do it yourself. Great place and you save considerably. They do a great line in beef and lamb hearts and big tray of meaty bones for about NZ$6.


I worked there when I lived in Auckland in high school, LOL.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Caty M said:


> Does Rebel have color dilution alopecia?


Yep. Funny, but my cousin who hasn't seen him since the summer of 2010 saw him today and the first thing she said was was his coat feels much softer and it's thicker on his sides. I guess the raw is helping him also, even though I hadn't really thought about it - now that i DO think about it, it used to be much more brittle and pretty much totally bald on the sides - there's not a real coat on the sides now, but there is pretty thick peach fuzz.


----------



## AveryandAudrey (Sep 20, 2010)

Looks delicious...Yuck! Ha! They look to have really enjoyed it. Oh the things we do for dogs.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Aww snorkels is so cute! 

Rebel of course is handsome as ever :biggrin:

Thanks for taking pictures!


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Donna Little said:


> I think if I'd given them enough time to really chow into the heart there would've been some gnashing of teeth before it was over with. Toby is my worst. Don't even think about trying to share with him! He's certain he can eat 60 lbs of heart allll by himself thank you very much!


Toby sounds like Sprocket! He may be tiny but he has no problem telling the bigger dogs who rules the roost :biggrin:

Small dogs certainly are a wonder


----------



## Huginn (Nov 21, 2011)

Awww it looks like they had so much fun. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Noodlesmadison (Sep 18, 2011)

I love how snorkels seems to have the upper hand in that chewing action lol.


----------

